# web streaming audio



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm trying to listen to WCPE's streaming audio. It plays with mp3 or winamp players but no joy on the Fire. I download the winamp app at the store but still no joy.  It works fine on the Iphone. How to get it to work on fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the classical music station?

Have you tried TuneIn radio? It's got a free version and a pro version. I'm listening to Weekend Classics on WCPE right now.

Here's a link to the free version:


The Pro version is 0.99 and lets one record podcasts:


Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy, Thanks I'll try that. Further musical frustrations:  both Jazzradio and Swissradio have volume sliders which don't work on Fire but do on iphone.  Also the Fire cannot multitask, you cannot listen to music (I got Swiss radio to play with the Flash link) but it stops if you try to read a book. Thought Fire has a dual core processor but no multitasking seems odd.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't add to above post. TuneIn is the answer and it does multitask. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not true, music can play while reading.  I'm reading IQ84 in my Kindle App with TuneIn Radio (WCPE) playing in the background now.  I'm sorry, I haven't checked--are the apps you are asking about (Jazradio and Swissradio) Fire apps from Amazon or sideloaded?

I see you discovered that while I was posting (and you can edit your posts by clicking on "Modify" in the upper right hand corner of the posts.  )  Glad you got it figured out!

Note to others--to get TuneIn Radio to stop playing in the background, you must popup the bottom menu and select "Exit."  I was hard pressed for a bit to find an "off" button, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, is that designed so you can basically listen to any radio station, or only specific ones?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been using Iheartradio app. it works fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, is that designed so you can basically listen to any radio station, or only specific ones?


Well, they have to have streaming set up on their website. And some stations require a subscription. I'd try the free one, Ann, and see if you can get the station you want. I've been able to get the ones I want... It's a good product, I've been using it on the iPad1 since I got it...

Off to check BT's suggestion as I'm an app


Spoiler



slut


.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I've been using Iheartradio app. it works fine.


Is that in the app store or did you sideload it?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, they have to have streaming set up on their website. And some stations require a subscription. I'd try the free one, Ann, and see if you can get the station you want. I've been able to get the ones I want... It's a good product, I've been using it on the iPad1 since I got it...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. . .honestly, I don't listen to the radio much except in the car. . . but I'll see what they have. . . 97.1 has wall to wall Christams music, for example until Dec 26.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Tunein has lots of stations but...  Jazzradio under music, jazz brings up only one stream.  jazzradio.com has many different jazz streams and if you subscribe as I have you get commercial free music. The site streams well on iphone but as I noted i had issues with the built in volume control of the site and it doesn't run in the background.

Okay picky picky but Fire is a nice piece of electronics and I hope they are reading these websites and working on improving the software.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info n4uau.

For those interested, as of now, Jazzradio is shown as not compatible for the Fire, so anyone interested will have to sideload it. Link to App Store description is below:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks. . .honestly, I don't listen to the radio much except in the car. . . but I'll see what they have. . . 97.1 has wall to wall Christams music, for example until Dec 26.


Me neither, but sometimes it's nice to have. When you go to TuneIn radio, just tap on "local stations" on the "Browse" tab. 97.1 is one of the stations. Hmmm. when I tap on the preset for 97.1 I get 106.5...hmmmm....

EDIT: If I do a search for WASH 97.1, it comes up "restricted by broadcaster" so it appears 97.1 is not available through TuneIn. It apparently is available through iHeartRadio, but not currently available through the Amazon App Store, so it would have to be sideloaded. (See BTackitt's subsequent post, she posted while I was editing my post! )

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy I could have SWORN that I got it at Amazon, but I cannot find it there now..

ok.. I looked through my app purchases, and yep, it's there...

BUT
when I clicked on the app to see the page I downloaded it from, 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B005ZFOOE8/ref=mas_ya?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance

It says that it is currently unavailable. Well POOP. I dunno why. Mine works fine for me.

If you want to try sideloading it, you can get it from the website:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.clearchannel.iheartradio.controller


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> If you want to try sideloading it, you can get it from the website:
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.clearchannel.iheartradio.controller


I haven't had any luck getting things from Google's android market; it sys I have no Android phones associated with the acocunt. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me neither, but sometimes it's nice to have. When you go to TuneIn radio, just tap on "local stations" on the "Browse" tab. 97.1 is one of the stations. Hmmm. when I tap on the preset for 97.1 I get 106.5...hmmmm....
> 
> EDIT: If I do a search for WASH 97.1, it comes up "restricted by broadcaster" so it appears 97.1 is not available through TuneIn. It apparently is available through iHeartRadio, but not currently available through the Amazon App Store, so it would have to be sideloaded. (See BTackitt's subsequent post, she posted while I was editing my post! )
> 
> Betsy


well. . . . .poo poo pi doo. . . . 

Thanks for checking!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I did a search on Amazon for "Radio" apps. it seems there are a BUNCH.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=radio&x=0&y=0

But ya gotta be careful, some are not compatible with the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I did a search on Amazon for "Radio" apps. it seems there are a BUNCH.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=radio&x=0&y=0
> 
> But ya gotta be careful, some are not compatible with the Fire.


Which brings me to my current tiny pet peeve; wish Amazon would let us filter out non-Fire compatible apps on the left side where we can apply other filters. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah. /Feedback time.


----------

